# touche 'verr num' innefficace sur Ibook 2



## juanfe (26 Juin 2001)

789/*654123-+,0

Dans le mien ça marche parfaitement

Essaie avec le firmaware pour l'ibook, quoique je crois que c'était pour le son seulement.

Juanfe


----------



## Alexandre (26 Juin 2001)

Merci de la réponse.
Le firmware/patch, j'ai essayé de l'appliquer mais la machine devait être très récente car j'ai eu le message comme quoi ce patch était déjà installé.
Je viens d'aller à la Fnac et le modèle d'exposition fait pareil que chez moi :

SEULEMENT LES TOUCHES 7, 8 ET 9

Tu es peut-être en système X, et c'est pour ça que ça marche chez toi.
Moi, je n'ai installé que le 9.1 et je confirme que 'verr num' associé à la majuscule bloquée ne permet pas de taper des chiffres. Je dois pour ça le faire 'manuellement' en maintenant la touche majuscule enfoncée tout en tapant les chiffres. Pas très pratique dans Excel!


----------



## juanfe (26 Juin 2001)

Chez moi sur X et sur 9.1 ça marche pareil.


----------



## Alexandre (27 Juin 2001)

Je viens de recevoir mon Ibook 2. Je suis ravi sauf que, comme toujours quand on achète quelque chose, je rencontre une petite déconvenue.
En effet, la touche 'verr num' (F6) associée à la majuscule bloquer me permet bien de taper les chiffres 7, 8 et 9 mais absolument rien ne se produit lorsque je tape les 0,1,2,3,4,5 ou 6.
Est-ce que c'est pareil pour vous ou est-ce que je dois remballer mon achat et le rendre?

Merci de vos lumières

Alexandre


----------



## titou12 (27 Juin 2001)

Mais c'est tout à fait normal !

La touche verrouillage numérique ne fonctionne qu'avec les chiffres écrits en vert sur les touches.

Donc 7, 8 et 9 correspondent mais pour les autres chiffres regarde
0 = ,
1 = j
2 = k
3 = l
4 = u
5 = i
6 = o

A+


----------



## Alexandre (27 Juin 2001)

Bien vu! Merci beaucoup, je pouvais toujours chercher!

Alexandre


----------



## @ybee (28 Juin 2001)

Je me disais aussi ...

Forcément Alex tu pouvais encore chercher longtemps ...


----------

